# New Pics of my Squeakers



## kdheart (Apr 22, 2009)

My Squeakers is doing good! He enjoys coming out onto the patio and listening and watching other birds. He has lost his squeak and is cooing now. He will be 4 months old July 5th.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I love it when they have their awkward squeak/coo/grunt around that age, but I'm glad he's cooing and happy now


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to know that all is well! Thank you for the photos of a most handsome bird!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweet young bird!


----------

